# Proper classification for white zin...



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, what would be the proper category and class for a white zinfandel if I am going to send it to a competition? I found the descriptions online but some say is a blush, and some say is a red...


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2013)

It would be a blush


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2013)

Julie said:


> It would be a blush




Thank you Julie, is what I thought...


----------



## salcoco (Nov 30, 2013)

white zin is a blush, regular zin is a red, ergo the confusion.


----------

